# Sunday Summer Piggy!!!



## fish devil (Jul 25, 2010)

:twisted: This slob was caught a few minutes after 11:00AM on a SK Redeye lipless crank. 6lb 10oz. beast. Thick as a pig. I will have a full report coming soon!!!


----------



## cavman138 (Jul 25, 2010)

Great fish man


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jul 25, 2010)

:shock: =D>


----------



## Zum (Jul 25, 2010)

Nice fish,whats up with it's tail?
Post spawn markings?


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jul 25, 2010)

fish devil said:


> on a SK Redeye lipless crank.



I'm callin BS... those things refuse to catch fish for me this year :evil: 


Nice fish!


----------



## perchin (Jul 25, 2010)

:shock: heckofabass!!!! =D>


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jul 25, 2010)

Nice fish!!!!!


----------



## G3_Guy (Jul 26, 2010)

Nice Fish!


----------



## njTom (Jul 26, 2010)

SWEET =D>


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 26, 2010)

Zum said:


> Nice fish,whats up with it's tail?
> Post spawn markings?



NJ Water more then likely - lots of caustic chemicals in those lakes


----------



## shamoo (Jul 26, 2010)

Good job FD, that is a nice hawg =D>


----------



## jkbirocz (Jul 26, 2010)

Holy Toad, that is a major chunk, congrats and nice work =P~


----------

